# hyvä mieli



## akana

Do the following mean basically the same thing, or are there shades of meaning?

_Hänellä on hyvä mieli. (hyvä olo?)
Hän on hyvällä mielellä. (hyvällä ololla?)
Hän on mielissään._

Kiitoksia jo etukäteen!


----------



## Hakro

The first two phrases mean exactly the same thing. _Hänellä on hyvä mieli, hänellä on hyvä olo, hän on hyvällä mielellä._ But we don't say _hyvällä ololla_.

Instead, _mielissään_ means pleased, gratified, glad about something.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Hakro said:


> The first two phrases mean exactly the same thing. _Hänellä on hyvä mieli, hänellä on hyvä olo
> _



Well, they may mean exactly the same thing, but they have some separate nuances as well. "Hyvä mieli" (or hyvillä mielin, hyvällä mielellä) refers to a mental state (high spirited), whereas "hyvä olo" often refers more to a physical state (feeling good).

HTH
S


----------



## Hakro

Right, Finland. My mistake.


----------

